# luces frontales para el auto



## ethan (Oct 17, 2007)

no se mucho de electronica y necesitaria que alguien me brindara una ayuda para poder realizar este proyecto con leds,necesitaria algun ciruito sencillo para empezar y despues mejorarlo. desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## ecatonquiro (Nov 5, 2007)

Luces frontales con LEDs. imposible, necesitarias trillones de estos, no alumbrarían suficiente. Justo ahora empiezan a aplicarse en luces de posición y de freno, pero aún no lo veo para frontales.

Saludos


----------



## totung (Nov 6, 2007)

mmm creo que se puede con los nuevos LED Luxeon Revel que se venden en Alemania pero esto si te saldria algo caro 6 euros cada uno (aprox.) mas lupas para concentrar la luz en un solo punto y no este tan disperso  8)


----------



## ecatonquiro (Nov 6, 2007)

Interesante, pero no parecen diseñados para el sector de la automoción.
Quizá podrían llegar a ser suficiente como day time running light o cornering light, pero no para LB/HB.

Saludos


----------



## totung (Nov 15, 2007)

haz tratado con los luxeon de 5watts o los seoulP4?


----------



## hakon (Dic 5, 2007)

ohh tan wenisimo esos led... cuanto alumbraran?


----------



## ciri (Dic 5, 2007)

hakon dijo:
			
		

> ohh tan wenisimo esos led... cuanto alumbraran?



Lo suficiente..


----------

